# About on level keyboard key -10db/+4db



## Ronaldo Cocuroci (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi, I am beginning here in the Home Theater Shack, and for what I read until the moment I liked this space very, I wait to very learn and if possible to collaborate in what it will be possible. 

I have a doubt with regard to the use of the keyboard keys of level of operation of BFD 1124, the fact of if using in -10db or +4db intervene only with the level measurer (leds of the panel) or influence in the internal processing of the signal? 

Which the best form to use?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

For retail equipment we normally use the -10dBv setting and for Pro equipment we use the 4dBu setting.

Can you explain your question further and maybe we can help....

brucek


----------



## Ronaldo Cocuroci (Jul 14, 2006)

Brucek,

The question is if this adjustment (- 10/+4) intervenes with the signal or it only modifies the scale of the display of level in the panel frontal.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> The question is if this adjustment (- 10/+4) intervenes with the signal


I believe it intervenes to adapt the BFD electronics to the input level. 

A PRO level can have a maximum ~+16dBu (about +5volts), where a consumer level will have a maximum of ~+2dBV (about 1.25volts). The switch ensures the electronics is padded accordingly.

brucek


----------

